# Wattwürmer auf Texel



## Palerado (5. September 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir fahren nächste Woche nach Texel zum Brandungsangeln. Leider finde ich im Netz zwar die Information, dass das Wattwurmgraben an manchen Stellen erlaubt, an anderen verboten ist, aber wo welcher Zustand zutrifft lässt sich nicht herausfinden.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? :m

Daniel


----------



## Kalomel (5. September 2011)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Texel*

Hi,

wo es definitiv erlaub ist , ist bei De Cocksdorp hinter dem Deich, da kann man gut mit dem Auto ranfahren, brauch nur die Treppe beim Deich hoch und man sind dann die riesigen Sandschlickflächen.

Da einfach hingehen und die Kringel der Wattwürmer sieht man klar und deutlich.#6

Allerdings ist das dort eine Mordsarbeit und Schweinerei, bis ich genug Würmer für einen Abend hatte (50 Stück) war ich fast 2 h am Buddeln(alleine), muss dazu sagen, das meine Forke nicht so gut dafür geeignet war .


----------



## Palerado (5. September 2011)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Texel*

Besten Dank für dei Info.
Werden das auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren.

Das ist doch wenn man einfach gerade durch den Ort durchfährt und dann da über den DEich, oder?


----------



## Kalomel (5. September 2011)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Texel*

Ja genau #6


----------



## Palerado (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Texel*

Besten Dank für die Info.
Eine Erlaubnis oder sowas braucht man nicht, oder?


----------



## Kalomel (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Texel*

Zum Brandungsangeln brauchst du bis jetzt noch keine Erlaubnis, 2 Ruten sind frei.

Was das Graben anbelangt:
Ich habe vor paarMonaten gelesen, dass es einen "ZeeVisPas" gibt, mit dem man berechtigt ist Meeresköder zu graben, habe ich vorher noch nie gehört, ich weiss auch nich wielange der auf dem Markt ist.
Aber es würde ja darauf zu treffen.

Allerdings wurd ich noch nie gefragt und keiner hat sich beschwert.


----------



## donlotis (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Texel*

Warum so umständlich? Die gibt es dort doch an jeder Ecke zu kaufen, für'n Appel und ein Ei.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Kalomel (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Texel*

Ja kaufen ist auch nicht ganz verkehrt, gerade wenn man nicht soviel Zeit hat, wie gesagt für mich war es eine Mordsarbeit mit dem schweren Schlick und die ganze Sauerei.
In De Cocksdorp kannste die (zumindest früher) bei dem Herrn Hottentott bestellen, ein Tag vorher bescheid geben, der orgt die dann, ich glaube 15 ct das Stück.

Defintiv würd ich mir Seeringler kaufen, die sind schwieriger zu finden(oder ich war zu blöd, hatte nur die kleinen gefunden), die gingen letztes Jahr super, alle Wölfe gingen nur auf Seeringler, so habe ich es erlebt.


----------



## Palerado (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Texel*

An jeder Ecke zu kaufen?

Ich habe im Sommer nur bei den Privatmann welche gesehen.
Wo gibt es die denn noch?

Wir wollen halt auf jeden Fall ne Forke mitnehmen und mal unser Glück versuchen. Aber wenn Ihr noch Adressen habt wo man welche bekommt, immer her damit.
Will mich halt nicht nur auf einen verlassen.


----------



## snofla (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Texel*

schau mal hier http://www.zeevissers.com/zeeaasadressen.html

und sonst morgens auf Zeit im Hafen (06.30Uhr) in den Helder sein,wenn ein Auto kommt wo alle anderen Angler hinrennen einfach anstellen und die Menge sagen die du brauchst................Geld hinlegen köder mitnehmen fertig


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. September 2011)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Texel*



Palerado schrieb:


> An jeder Ecke zu kaufen?
> 
> Ich habe im Sommer nur bei den Privatmann welche gesehen.
> Wo gibt es die denn noch?
> ...


 

Hallo Palerado,#h

hast du auf Texel Seeringler gekauft? Wenn ja,dann möchte
ich dich um die Adresse bitten.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. September 2011)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Texel*

Jungs,#h

die Zeit wird knapp.Fahre Samstag und warte noch auf eine Adresse zum Kauf von Seeringlern.:m


----------



## snofla (25. September 2011)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Texel*

ich mein da gibbet auch irendwo Automaten wo du die ziehen kannst, muss eh noch nach Holland................wenn ich was weiss gebe ich dir bescheid


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. September 2011)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Texel*



snofla schrieb:


> ich mein da gibbet auch irendwo Automaten wo du die ziehen kannst, muss eh noch nach Holland................wenn ich was weiss gebe ich dir bescheid


 


*Danke* #6


----------



## koishido (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Texel*

Hy Leute! Bin gerade zufällig auf Texel und da bin ich auf euren Beitrag gestoßen. Waren heute in Oudeschild und haben uns dort welche für morgen bestellt. Allerdings nur Wattwürmer. Wo bekommen wir Ringler her?! Lohnt es sich selbst zu suchen?! Grüße von der Insel und danke für eure Tipps!


----------

